# Car Audio and Electronics is back!



## JoelDowns (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

I thought you'd be interested that Car Audio and Electronics, the 20 year-old magazine, is now back as an online-only publication. We have Ben Oh, former Editor in Chief of the magazine, at the helm, so we'll be continuing his tradition of great editorial and pictorials, and we'll be bringing back a lot of the old magazine articles. how-tos, and photo shoots as well. 

We just launched, and we'd love to hear what you guys like and don't like about the site - we have a slew of new features already in the works, and we want to know what you'd like to see. 

I apologize in advance if y'all consider this spam, but it seemed relevant.

Best,
Joel


----------

